# How to Solve Your Cat's Boredom



## SeaBreeze (Dec 5, 2016)

Whack a finger.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 5, 2016)

Awwww...try that with Stumpy and you might get that nickname as well Our best choice was a designated basement play yard. Soft and clean and filled with rotated catnip toys. Safe from dogs and you can sleep it off afterwards.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 5, 2016)

I hear ya Fur, get out the band-aids at least!


----------

